# Ver. 0.6.3 does not detect OpenCL or overclocking with my GTX 670



## tomato703 (Aug 3, 2012)

Previous version 0.6.2 worked fine and reflected opencl and all overclocking changing correctly. Upon opening newest version, I get a message stating Intel OpenCL driver bug detected, skipping OpenCL detection. Also, GPU-Z only shows my base reference clocks for my card - Galaxy GTX 670.  Graph sensors work, though. But I can't send in validations.

Going back to previous version, everything displays correctly but I cannot do validations because it forces me to upgrade. I'm getting 1300+ on my Galaxy 670 reference stable on air so I'd like to share with other Galaxy owners since there's not much out there on this lesser known maker.


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe you need to reinstall the driver?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2012)

update your intel display drivers or uninstall the intel opencl driver. does that help?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 3, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> update your intel display drivers or uninstall the intel opencl driver. does that help?



u disabled the intel display driver or just uninstalled Intel OpenCL Driver, W1zzard? ^^


----------



## pvpbg (Oct 10, 2012)

Exactly i also got this error from GPU-Z 0.6.3 .





Could Wizzard fix this error ?
Thanks for reading


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 10, 2012)

are you getting the warning that your intel drivers are broken? have you updated them yet?


----------



## pvpbg (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes . I got that warning . I have not yet reinstalled Intel graphics driver .
But i don't still understand why it become that , because when i bought my laptop , my laptop automatically installed NVIDIA graphics + intel graphics drivers and til now i don't still touch graphics driver anytime ( updating or reinstalling ) .
Thanks for your quick feedback


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 10, 2012)

the intel graphics driver has a bug that crashes any opencl application (even if it just wants to use nvidia opencl)

until you update the intel driver opencl does not work on your system


----------



## pvpbg (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you , i will try to reinstall Intel graphics driver .
p/s : Soon i go to bed , good night to you


----------



## pvpbg (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank Wizzard so much , i have reinstalled Intel® HD Graphics Driver for Windows 7 64-bit ( 15.26.12.2761 (8.15.10.2761)) and the problem is fixed


----------

